# [EVDL] Looking for insight on Turnigy Lipo Packs 37V 5AH



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello All and Merry Christmas!

I am building one large battery pack from pre-built Lipo packs from 
Turnigy, each pack is 5AH 37V. My goal is for 370V 50AH. I am looking for 
feedback if anyone has built a large pack using Turnigy?

Thank you,

Ron Adamowicz
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101224/c5f7c8d9/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

www.mavizen.com



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello All and Merry Christmas!
> >
> ...


----------

